
Sexual Freelancing in the Gig Economy - kareemm
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/15/opinion/sexual-freelancing-in-the-gig-economy.html?_r=1
======
labster
The article talks about how romantic relationships have always been seen in a
economic light, e.g. "Why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free?".
She then compares the "flexible" nature of work now to how people choose at-
will relationships.

No discussion of true sexual freelance gigs on the internet, which is too bad
because that's a fascinating topic.

~~~
denova
Right? I thought this was going to be about live cam performers. This article
was about nothing.

~~~
wodenokoto
I thought it was about a new "ride sharing" service, where people prostitute
themselves instead of selling rides in their car for uber.

